# Choctaw Bay Anyone??



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Anyone fished Choctaw lately with success? The last few times I've been out its been pretty bad 3 undersized specks and 1 keeper flounder last trip and today's trip resulted in just a bunch of lady fish. I typically launch in Niceville and fish the grass flats Bucaroo Point over to Rocky Bayou grass flats all the way down to the North end of the Mid Bay Bridge then jump to the south end of the bridge and fish the flats there. I don't know what's up I usually land at least a couple redfish per trip in the past couple years with keeper specks. I just thought id throw it out there and see how others are doing. Thanks, Jason


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Fished today, fished the flat right out of boggy bayou, tons of mullet, caught one rat red. Came back into the bayou, managed to catch four sailcat. Had one bluefish to the boat before he got off. Not what I was looking for, but did make for dinner.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Choctaw Delta*

Fished the choctaw river delta area on Friday morning. Lady fish and sail cat using popping cork with white fluke and mirror lure. Started off first at a mullet hole but caught zilch while others were pulling them in. First time with a buddy.... the blind leading the blind on mullet fishing, but we got some good info and pointers from anglers who were doing well. Anxious to get back to the hole with a proper rig setup and start figuring it out. 
We did get a report that a guy in Mitchell down my bird island was catching specks and releasing. We tried that area but did nothing. Birding were working a large area in Jolly Bay so motored over there. Porpoise and lady fish were having a ball on baitc shool.


----------



## ManSnorkle (Jul 18, 2012)

Saw a few folks out on the dock fishing at florida park in valp on the bayou. never see anyone there with a pole, only nets for mullet. Occasionally, reds roll through there but mostly sheeps head.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Two weekends ago I got two trout that were 18 and 23 along with three flouder 13,16, and 18". Trout on a popper with a red/goldflake doa and the flounder were on a 1/4 oz jig with a "fishbite" newpenny shrimp. All were caught off the Eglin area flats. On the water at 6:30 and bite was over by 9:30 am. Did get some small trout also.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Fished the Eglin flats a few days last week nothing great but everyday produced a 20"+ trout along with 6-8 shorts same with the reds. All on Mirrowdines or Bass Assasin shad tails rig as swimmers no jig head. Look for the Mullet.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Pennfish were you wading, yak, in a boat??


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

PC sold the yak a couple of weeks ago, wasn't able to use it this year. Now I fish out of my boat a 196 B&R Key West.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Me and some buddies have been wading the Eglin Flats during sunrise off and on lately and we've been catching a lot of smalls reds with the occasional keeper and no trout. I havent caught a trout wading in almost a month....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

the sound is full of juvinille reds, that's were the populations nursery is. The best fishing in Choctawhatchee bay generally is going to be in areas that are hard to get to. To far to paddle, wadefish, ect. Also your going to want to fish either before 8 or after 7 if you can, it's too hot for the fish to stay on the flats during the day. If you're catching trash fish and using gulps or shrimp get bigger baits, if you want quality fish catch yourself some big pinfish. Just remember big baits and small hooks...


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

Choctawhatchee Bay in May and June were really good for me as far as catching reds and trout, real good. However I haven't caught any keeper trout or reds in over a month. I only wade off of Eglin so the heat in the flats makes sense to me that they would go deeper. 

So the magical question from me to you Choctawhatchee Bay experts is: When do they start biting again like they did during May and June? Or will they?

I see from the forum that folks are still catching reds and trout in other places so surely Choctawhatchee Bay still has them, its just a matter of where they are and when will they start biting again?


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Eglin is still holding trout but they are moving out deeper by 8:30-9:AM, what I'm finding are either shorts or + size, might try the channels at Bear Creek, Ben's Lake, or Weakley. At Ben's slow bump the channel for flounder also.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Whats more productive around here for flounder on a jig head, artificial shrimp or shad?


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Choc Flats*

Also wade Eglin flats area and have not caught any trout in I don't know when. Always seem to average two 22-25" reds though. Last time I was thigh high 50 yards off the beach and a 6' or so bull shark swirled around less than 20 feet away.:001_huh: Maybe it was the redfish in my floating fish basket tied to me on 7' lanyard. Backed off :whistling:and moved about 100 yards down the beach. No more shark and one more keeper red.:thumbup:


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Skays was catching trout last week mostly shorts with a 20"+ tossed in each day, be sure if you are tying anything to yourself (fish/bait) use a slip knot for sure.


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

skays said:


> Also wade Eglin flats area and have not caught any trout in I don't know when. Always seem to average two 22-25" reds though. Last time I was thigh high 50 yards off the beach and a 6' or so bull shark swirled around less than 20 feet away.:001_huh: Maybe it was the redfish in my floating fish basket tied to me on 7' lanyard. Backed off :whistling:and moved about 100 yards down the beach. No more shark and one more keeper red.:thumbup:


 Skays,
How long has it been sice you caught some reds and what were you using for bait?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*reds*

I keep getting reports of good slot reds in east end of Choctawhatchee Bay in the delta area and Jolly Bay, but haven't been out myself is several weeks. The mullet snatchers are still doing very well in the 'holes'


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

I've been having some decent luck on the south end of mid bay bridge. I fish from sun up until around 10:30. The last couple trips I've caught 12 reds and a few keeper trout. All redfish were under slot except one that measured right at 18". The keeper trout were no larger than 17". I find the mullet and start working the schools with topwater in the morning then switching to a gold spoon when the sun comes up good and strong. Fun fishing but I would like to have a fish fry sometime here in the near future If I could ever land some slots...


----------

